# Motion sickness



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
My hav seems to get motion sickness in the car if he is on the seat and especially if he can see out the window. I want him to be safe in the car, but the only place that he doesn't seem to get sick is when he lies on the floor. All the carriers and booster seats allow him to look out the window and even if I put him in a carrier on the floor he is not attached to anything in the event that I stop short, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions for me!
Thanks!
JCChaplin


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero would get sick also if he could see out the window...when he was a baby. We carried him on short trips with him in the floor for a couple of weeks -- then I would hold him while DH drove. The short trips seem to help get him use to riding...just around the neighborhood or to the store. Soon...he grew out of it and now he wants to hang his head out and see what is going on. He wears a harness with the leash attached to the seat now.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

You might want to try and put him in a crate and then put a towel over top of it so he can't see out the window. That might help with his motion sickness and keep him safe in the car.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper seems to get motion sick as well. I can't tell if it's cause he's looking out of the window or not....I'm hoping he gets more used to the car cause we want to take him everywhere like when we go camping. I was wondering if the seat would help or hurt..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

We recently took a trip from MO to CO with 1 adult dog & 3 puppies. All 4 of them are prone to getting carsick. Since we knew it was goin to be a long trip we decided to look for something to aid with traveling & found Pet Ease by Nutrivet. Let me tell you this stuff works wonders! None of them got carsick or even drooled! Which is amazing because both of those things happen on the short trip to the vet. They also bark their heads off the WHOLE way to the vet too. This helped that also! The trip wasn't the nightmare I thought it was goin to be (carsickness + non stop barking). I noticed that when I've had them in the car without it now they drool but they don't throw up.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> We recently took a trip from MO to CO with 1 adult dog & 3 puppies. All 4 of them are prone to getting carsick. Since we knew it was goin to be a long trip we decided to look for something to aid with traveling & found Pet Ease by Nutrivet. Let me tell you this stuff works wonders! None of them got carsick or even drooled! Which is amazing because both of those things happen on the short trip to the vet. They also bark their heads off the WHOLE way to the vet too. This helped that also! The trip wasn't the nightmare I thought it was goin to be (carsickness + non stop barking). I noticed that when I've had them in the car without it now they drool but they don't throw up.


Did they just sleep in the car? How were they when you arrived? Did it take long for them to "come out of it"?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori does best when she's in a crate on the floor of the backseat, unable to see out at all. When she was younger she used to get sick/drool every time she rode in the car. She's much better now (at 15 mos. old). Although, if there's too much "stop and go" traffic she'll still uke: When she was at her worst, I found giving her Children's Benedryl seemed to help her the most.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Did they just sleep in the car? How were they when you arrived? Did it take long for them to "come out of it"?


Yeah they did a lot of sleeping but they also played with each or chewed on their bones & toys. They were pretty much normal when we arrived. Didn't really drug them up so there wasn't anything to really come out of. It just seemed to calm them while we were traveling. They were their same old selves when we let them out on their potty break! It looks to be all natural too which is a definite plus. It also didn't have minimum age requirement like the other products out there. Recommended dosage is 1 Tablet per 3 - 10 lbs daily. We split the tablet up in fourths for the puppy & dosed them maybe 3x's on the way there & maybe twice on the way back... Turned my 1 year old Papillon into a complete lapdog!

You can find it at Petsmart:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751672

Looks like they now have it in soft chews now too:
http://www.nutri-vet.com/pc-128-11-pet-ease-soft-chews.aspx

Wish we found this stuff years ago when we were traveling with our two Havanese. They had the worst carsickness - we would have to make sure that the car was still running when we took them out. We noticed that they got sick if we parked and turned off the ignition & then took them out...I never been puked on more in my life than those two dogs! lol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info ..
COsmo used to get so sick .. Then he developed and ear infection and eventually had to have his ear canal cleaned out .. They removed a lot of hair ... I do not know if this was the reason he got sick but ever sonce them he has been better ..
Of course he is older now as well and we have a smoother ride ..
Asta would ride in a crate and he would sleep in the car .. They did not have the seats then..
Both my boys love their seats .. I use a harness as well and it works really well ..


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Quite often by giving the dog some ginger before travelling will do the trick, but we have found travelling across Europe the best way is to start by doing small car journeys of 5 mins then stopping for 5 mins , repeat several times per day over two weeks will usually do it.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I read about using Oil of Lavendar & Oil of Ginger-I tried it on the trip to Nationals this last summer-drove all the way to VA with no problems.

I hung a strip of gauze with 10 drops of Oil of Lavendar & 10 drops of Oil of Ginger on the strip worked great

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

